# Перекосило спину



## Aleksssss82 (18 Фев 2017)

Здравствуйте,  меня зовут Александр возраст 34 года рост 190см вес 124кг недавно столкнулся вот с какой проблемой:
В конце декабря 2016 года после приседаний со штангой перекосило спину. Кое как ушёл с тренировки. Решил поплавать в тот же день ,думал отпустит не помогло. Ярко выраженная боль справа в пояснице. Перекос в ПРАВУЮ сторону.
После новогодних праздников боли начали по немного утихать, решил сделать МРТ.
На серии томограмм с использованием Т1,Т2 ВИ и режима жироподавления визуализируется шейный отдел позвоночника в 3 плоскостях.
Ось позвоночника  на уровне визуализации не смещена. Шейный лордоз выпрямлен  на уровне С2-С6.
Имеются   краевые костные разрастания по передним, боковым и задним поверхностям С3-С7 позвонков,  узуративные дефекты в телах позвонков на уровне визуализации, участки жировой конверсии костного мозга. 
Межпозвонковые диски исследуемой зоны  с признаками дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений: высота их снижена, структура неоднородная.
Выявляются:
-медианно-парамедианная правосторонняя грыжа диска  С6-С7, размерами до 4 мм,  компремирующая переднюю стенку дурального мешка,  суживающая оба межпозвонковых отверстия, больше правое, сагиттальный размер спинномозгового канала 13 мм, ликвородинамика не  нарушена.
-дорсальная протрузия диска С3-С4, размерами до 2 мм,  компремирующая переднюю стенку дурального мешка.  Сагиттальный размер спинномозгового канала 16 мм, ликвородинамика не  нарушена.
Определяется  деформация суставных фасеток дугоотросчатых суставов  и гипертрофия желтых связок на уровне С3-Th1, что в совокупности с вышеописанными изменениями приводит к сужению позвоночного канала и межпозвонковых отверстий.
МР сигнал от структур спинного мозга (по Т1 ВИ и Т2 ВИ)  не изменён.  Спинномозговые нервы в межпозвонковых отверстиях лежат свободно. Блок току ликвора не выявлен.
Кровоток по позвоночным артериям асимметричный, D>S.

Заключение: МР признаки остеохондроза,  дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений шейного  отдела позвоночника,  грыжа диска С6-С7,  протрузия диска С3-С4. Асимметрия кровотока по экстракраниальным отделами позвоночных артерий с преобладанием правостороннего. Нарушение статики в виде выпрямления физиологического лордоза.


Номер исследования:    13510
Область обследования:       Грудной отдел позвоночника.

Физиологический кифоз грудного отдела позвоночника сглажен.
Позвоночный канал не сужен. Ось позвоночника на уровне визуализации  не смещена.
Деструктивных изменений в телах позвонков не выявлено. Определяются  деликатные краевые костные разрастания по  боковым поверхностям позвонков,  участки жировой конверсии костного мозга.
Передняя и задняя продольные связки неравномерно утолщены.
В дугоотросчатых - на уровне Th3- Th12 и реберно-позвоночных суставах на уровне Th3- Th12 сегментов имеются проявления дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений по типу остеоартроза.
Отмечаются дегенеративные изменения межпозвонковых дисков  на уровне визуализации: высота их неравномерно снижена, интенсивность МР сигнала в Т2 ВИ понижена.
Отмечаются:
-дорсальные протрузии дисков Th4-Th5,  Th5-Th6, Th7-Th8, Th8-Th9, Th11-Th12, размером до 2-3 мм, умеренно компремирующие переднюю стенку дурального мешка, сагиттальный размер спинномозгового канала  12-13 мм, ликвородинамика не нарушена.
-медианно-парамедианная левосторонняя грыжа диска Th2-Th3, размерами до 4 мм, компремирующая переднюю стенку дурального мешка, суживающая оба межпозвонковых отверстия. Сагиттальный размер спинномозгового канала 15 мм, ликвородинамика не нарушена.
-парамедианная правосторонняя грыжа диска Th6-Th7, размерами до 5 мм, компремирующая переднюю стенку дурального мешка, суживающая оба межпозвонковых отверстия, больше правое. Сагиттальный размер спинномозгового канала 15 мм, ликвородинамика не нарушена.
-медианная грыжа диска Th11-Th12, размерами до 5 мм, компремирующая переднюю стенку дурального мешка, суживающая оба межпозвонковых отверстия. Сагиттальный размер спинномозгового канала 12 мм, ликвородинамика не нарушена.
Спинной мозг имеет обычную конфигурацию, ширину и однородную структуру.
Нервные корешки не изменены, выходят через межпозвонковые отверстия.
Паравертебральные мягкие ткани  без особенностей.

Заключение: МР картина остеохондроза,   дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений грудного отдела позвоночника, грыжи дисков  Th2-Th3, Th6-Th8, Th11-Th12, протрузии дисков Th4-Th5,  Th5-Th6, Th7-Th8, Th8-Th9, Th11-Th12,  артроз реберно-позвоночных сочленений на уровне Th3-Th12.

Область обследования:     Поясничный отдел позвоночника.

Физиологический поясничный лордоз выпрямлен, ось позвоночника на уровне визуализации не отклонена. Визуализируется Th12, пять поясничных позвонков.
Определяются  краевые костные разрастания по смежным передним поверхностям тел L1-S1 позвонков с тенденцией к скобообразованию. Замыкательные пластины тел L2-S1 дегенеративно изменены, участки жировой конверсии костного мозга.
Межпозвонковые диски с признаками дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений: высота их снижена, структура неоднородна.
Определяются :
-медианно-парамедианная  правосторонняя грыжа диска L3-L4, размерами до 5 мм,  компремирующая переднюю стенку дурального мешка, начальных отделов корешков, суживающая правое межпозвонковое отверстие,  сагиттальный размер спинномозгового канала 12 мм, ликвородинамика не нарушена.
-медианная   грыжа диска L4-L5, размерами до 6 мм,  компремирующая переднюю стенку дурального мешка, начальных отделов корешков, суживающая оба межпозвонковых отверстия,  сагиттальный размер спинномозгового канала 11 мм, ликвородинамика не нарушена.
-медианная  грыжа диска L5-S1, размерами до 6 мм, компремирующая переднюю стенку дурального мешка, начальных отделов корешков, суживающая оба межпозвонковых отверстия,  сагиттальный размер спинномозгового канала 11 мм, ликвородинамика не нарушена.
-дорсальная протрузия диска L2-L3, размерами до 2 мм, компремирующая переднюю стенку дурального мешка, сагиттальный размер спинномозгового канала 12 мм, ликвородинамика не нарушена.
Определяется  деформация суставных фасеток дугоотросчатых суставов  и гипертрофия желтых связок на уровне L3-L5, что в совокупности с вышеописанными изменениями приводит к сужению позвоночного канала и межпозвонковых отверстий.
Спинной мозг прослеживается до уровня тела L1 позвонка, имеет обычную конфигурацию, ширину и однородную структуру. МР сигнал от структур спинного мозга (по Т1 ВИ и Т2 ВИ)  не изменён. 

Заключение: МР-картина остеохондроза, дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений поясничного отдела позвоночника, грыжи дисков L3-L4, L4-L5, L5-S1, протрузия диска  L2-L3. Нарушение статики в виде выпрямления физиологического лордоза.

Рекомендована консультация невролога.

Невролог назначила :
Ксефокам 8мг- 5 уколов затем по 1 таблетке 2р/для
Комбилипен 2.0 10уколов
Афлутоп 1.0 10уколов
Терафлекс в таблетках
Мексидол 4.0 10 уколов
Гимнастика
Апликатор кузнецова 40мин перед сном.
Курс уколов и таблеток прошёл . прошёл курс массажа.
Боли исчезли самочувствие хорошее.

В начале февраля ездил на авто в другой город провел целый день за рулём , к вечеру почувствовал ноющую боль в пояснице справа. Апликатор на ночь ,сон, с утра симптомы боли пропали.
Через две недели поездка повторилась и снова боль справа внизу поясницы. Вечером Апликатор немного упражнений. Постельный режим стало полегче , но при длительном нахождении в вертикальном положении наблюдаю перекашивание спины. Боли справа, при длительном сиДение,  что делать ?
Уважаемые доктора помогите рекомендаций!


----------



## La murr (18 Фев 2017)

@Aleksssss82, Александр, здравствуйте!
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2017)

Так снова к неврологу, можно к тому же, помогло.


----------



## VVV (19 Фев 2017)

Доброго здоровья, Александр! Ваше сообщение очень напомнило сообщение Алексея из Запорожья ещё летом (тоже плотно работавшим железом)
.https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25939/
Почитайте его тему. То же самое почти было, он продолжал тренироваться ( как и я). Теперь очень жалею,что я (да и он) не остановились при первых же симптомах. ГОД ПОКОЯ!!!! ПОЛНОГО!!! Мой  дядька- инструктор по качалке в Арена Сити местном (63года). Всю жизнь с 13 лет-тренировки,свой зал на заводе,плюс специальность - ремонт вагонных автосцепок. Дражание (лёгкое) рук уже лет 15 назад начались(нагрузки), недавно что-то рванул под настроение- и пошли уколы, решил вообще завязать с чугуном.Только консультирует. Просто надо остановиться,кому-то раньше....,а кому то ещё раньше.
 Желаю скорейшего выздоровления!


----------



## Aleksssss82 (19 Фев 2017)

VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> Доброго здоровья, Александр! Ваше сообщение очень напомнило сообщение Алексея из Запорожья ещё летом (тоже плотно работавшим железом)
> 
> .https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25939/
> Почитайте его тему. То же самое почти было, он продолжал тренироваться ( как и я). Теперь очень жалею,что я (да и он) не остановились при первых же симптомах. ГОД ПОКОЯ!!!! ПОЛНОГО!!! Мой  дядька- инструктор по качалке в Арена Сити местном (63года). Всю жизнь с 13 лет-тренировки,свой зал на заводе,плюс специальность - ремонт вагонных автосцепок. Дражание (лёгкое) рук уже лет 15 назад начались(нагрузки), недавно что-то рванул под настроение- и пошли уколы, решил вообще завязать с чугуном.Только консультирует. Просто надо остановиться,кому-то раньше....,а кому то ещё раньше.
> Желаю скорейшего выздоровления!


 А я и завязал совсем , не каких нагрузок кроме лфк.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так снова к неврологу, можно к тому же, помогло.


День добрый. Как то слишком часто посещать врача , может я и ошибаюсь.
Меня больше интересует как эти боли связаны с длительным поездками.



Aleksssss82 написал(а):


> День добрый. Как то слишком часто посещать врача , может я и ошибаюсь.
> Меня больше интересует как эти боли связаны с длительным поездками.


В прошлый раз (в декабре)обострение можно сказать само прошло около недели постельного режима и гимастика 2 раза в день,  как сейчас будет не знаю , но стараюсь больше времени находиться в горизонтали.



VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> Доброго здоровья, Александр!
> Желаю скорейшего выздоровления!


А за пожелания огромное спасибо!


----------



## Колокол (19 Фев 2017)

@Aleksssss82, тему *Алексея К. *обязательно почитайте. Много что для себя подчерпнёте.
Ну а по сути - очень сильно перегрузили позвоночник. Почти везде протрузии и сглаженные лордоз/кифоз. Сужен спиномозговой канал в поясничном отделе, а значит небольшие грыжи будут мучать. Вот тут нужно уделить больше внимания.


----------



## Aleksssss82 (19 Фев 2017)

Колокол написал(а):


> @Aleksssss82, тему *Алексея К. *обязательно почитайте. Много что для себя подчерпнёте.
> Ну а по сути - очень сильно перегрузили позвоночник. Почти везде протрузии и сглаженные лордоз/кифоз. Сужен спиномозговой канал в поясничном отделе, а значит небольшие грыжи будут мучать. Вот тут нужно уделить больше внимания.


Спасибо за внимание.  Читаю тему...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2017)

К врачу ходят когда болит!
И на профилактику.
Сейчас болит, значит к врачу.
Как боль снимет, надо натренировать свой организм к жизни с грыжей.
Начните с лечебной ЛФК, пока болит, потом восстановительные упражнения, потом тренировочно-поддерживающие.
Организуйте рабочее место и время,
Научитесь пользоваться корсетом и поясничной подушкой в поездках и по жизни.
Чаще делайте перерывы в поездках.
Научитесь ходить к доктору на профилактику.
А заболит, на лечение.

Машину-то небось и правильно эксплуатируете и ТО делаете?


----------



## Aleksssss82 (19 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> К врачу ходят когда болит!
> И на профилактику.
> Сейчас болит, значит к врачу.
> Как боль снимет, надо натренировать свой организм к жизни с грыжей.
> ...


Расскажите пожалуйста более подробно о корсете либо ссылку на него ну и тоже самое с подушкой. Заранее спасибо.
 Ну и ещё вопрос как часто могут возникать обострения?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2017)

Как часто зависит от вас, от вашего поведения и вашей тренированности (вообще тренированности и тренированности стереотипа минимизации нагрузки на пораженное место).
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-o-boli-v-spine-12/napravlenija-i-metody-lechenija-boli
На первой про корсет, на третьей про подушку.


----------



## Aleksssss82 (19 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как часто зависит от вас, от вашего поведения и вашей тренированности (вообще тренированности и тренированности стереотипа минимизации нагрузки на пораженное место).
> http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-o-boli-v-spine-12/napravlenija-i-metody-lechenija-boli
> На первой про корсет, на третьей про подушку.


Спасибо будем пробовать)


----------



## Aleksssss82 (19 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как часто зависит от вас, от вашего поведения и вашей тренированности (вообще тренированности и тренированности стереотипа минимизации нагрузки на пораженное место).
> 
> http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-o-boli-v-spine-12/napravlenija-i-metody-lechenija-boli
> На первой про корсет, на третьей про подушку.


Ещё вас немного побеспокою , вопрос такой ходить в баню есть вариант?

Сегодня заметил что немеет ступня левая нога это может быть от обострения?


----------



## Evpatiy (19 Фев 2017)

Aleksssss82 написал(а):


> Сегодня заметил что немеет ступня левая нога это может быть от обострения?


Следите внимательно за чувствительностью и силой в стопе.Проверяйте можете ли стоять на пятках и носках.

Мне очень любопытно,с какими Вы весами работали в спортзале .


----------



## Aleksssss82 (19 Фев 2017)

Последние время с небольшими практически не приседал, больше 100кг не жал, единственное много бегал от 3 до 5км почти каждый день  что видимо и добило

Мне одно интересно ведь очень много людей живёт с этими грыжами даже не зная о них годами и ведь все хорошо поставят уколы снимут обострения и живут себе дальше


----------



## Александр_100 (19 Фев 2017)

Aleksssss82 написал(а):


> Сегодня заметил что немеет ступня левая нога это может быть от обострения?


Это как раз сигнал к тому, что статика начинает рушится! Правильно @Evpatiy говорит следите за стопами. Слабость в ноге это не есть хорошо.
Бегать, прыгать, висеть на турнике вам нельзя.
Живут люди с грыжами да я знаю. Там много факторов. Сколиоз костный например. Чем он больше, тем больше будит функциональный сколиоз (перекос). Я думаю, что там просто у таких людей сильные глубокие мышцы и статика хорошо стоит. Тут как-только статика развалилась, так все. Глубокие мышцы основа удержания позвоночника.


----------



## Aleksssss82 (19 Фев 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Это как раз сигнал к тому, что статика начинает рушится! Правильно @Evpatiy говорит следите за стопами. Слабость в ноге это не есть хорошо.
> Бегать, прыгать, висеть на турнике вам нельзя.
> Живут люди с грыжами да я знаю. Там много факторов. Сколиоз костный например. Чем он больше, тем больше будит функциональный сколиоз (перекос). Я думаю, что там просто у таких людей сильные глубокие мышцы и статика хорошо стоит. Тут как-только статика развалилась, так все. Глубокие мышцы основа удержания позвоночника.


Неметь ступня начала только после этого обострения на второй день то есть сегодня в прошлое обострение болела только спина и был явный перекос. А тут в конце сеанса он делал какие то резкие смешения поясницы которые вызывали не самые лучшие ощущения. 
Больше не пойду буду вылазить из обострения, пить терафлекс, колоть афлутоп ,  делать лфк, гулять, апликатор Кузнецова, ну и мин нагрузки


----------



## Александр_100 (19 Фев 2017)

Aleksssss82 написал(а):


> Неметь ступня начала только после этого обострения на второй день то есть сегодня в прошлое обострение болела только спина и был явный перекос. А тут в конце сеанса он делал какие то резкие смешения поясницы которые вызывали не самые лучшие ощущения.
> Больше не пойду буду вылазить из обострения, пить терафлекс, колоть афлутоп ,  делать лфк, гулять, апликатор Кузнецова, ну и мин нагрузки


Все правильно! Так и надо пока поступать вам! Иначе он вас только сломает. Дальше там просто лучше не знать, что будит! Мы тут те кто по пробовал чуть по больше хлебнуть обострения все подтвердим. Это не тот опыт которой нужен в жизни! 
Ночью нога не беспокоит? Если будит ночью неметь, то спать на боку! Вообще спать либо на боку, либо на спине. На животе не стоит!


----------



## Колокол (19 Фев 2017)

Ступня немеет, потому что одна из грыж L4-L5 или L5-S1 начала нервный корешок тревожить. Обязательно следите за динамикой и параллельно начните консультации у нейрохирургов. Причем не с целью сейчас лечь на операцию, а для того, чтобы в случае продолжения нарастания слабости в стопе - была возможность очень быстро принять решение о хирургической декомпрессии нервного корешка. В противном случае момент может быть упущен и восстановление будет еще более продолжительным.
Ну а тренажерный зал однозначно пора забывать, по крайней мере на время лечебного и профилактического периода (до полугода-года).
Выкладывайте свои снимки поясничного отдела и зовите еще докторов посмотреть. Смущает очень узкий канал ваш, описанный в заключении МРТ.


----------



## Evpatiy (19 Фев 2017)

Aleksssss82 написал(а):


> Последние время с небольшими практически не приседал, больше 100кг не жал, единственное много бегал от 3 до 5км почти каждый день  что видимо и добило
> 
> Мне одно интересно ведь очень много людей живёт с этими грыжами даже не зная о них годами и ведь все хорошо поставят уколы снимут обострения и живут себе дальше


Раньше мрт  не было,а когда появились -оказалось,что у всех взрослых практически грыжи или протрузии.Но вот болит не у всех -это кому как повезет.


----------



## леха85 (19 Фев 2017)

в баню можно, если тепло не вызывает обострения еще сильней, я хожу сейчас постоянно в сауну, раньше после горячего душа спазмиррвало грудной отдел. ступня/нога неметь может из-за отека в райне грыжи или из-за того, что мышцей нерв зажало, но и грыжей может конечно тоже давить , на снимках должно быть видно. Совет докторов форумных наук поменьше слушать про статики сколиотики и вообще раньше в 30 помирали говорят))) если из Москвы , доехать к доктору Ступину , темболее мрт уже есть и полечиться пока прихватило, а там легче станет


----------



## Aleksssss82 (19 Фев 2017)

Колокол написал(а):


> Ступня немеет, потому что одна из грыж L4-L5 или L5-S1 начала нервный корешок тревожить. Обязательно следите за динамикой и параллельно начните консультации у нейрохирургов. Причем не с целью сейчас лечь на операцию, а для того, чтобы в случае продолжения нарастания слабости в стопе - была возможность очень быстро принять решение о хирургической декомпрессии нервного корешка. В противном случае момент может быть упущен и восстановление будет еще более продолжительным.
> Ну а тренажерный зал однозначно пора забывать, по крайней мере на время лечебного и профилактического периода (до полугода-года).
> Выкладывайте свои снимки поясничного отдела и зовите еще докторов посмотреть. Смущает очень узкий канал ваш, описанный в заключении МРТ.


Да все было хорошо до вчерашнего дня обострение прошло в конце декабря,  после 3х уколов Мелоксикама вроде бы и недели постельного режима. Последние три недели я и совсем о нем забыл было прямо скажем очень хорошо. Жил обычной жизнью без боли.
Но мне этого мало стало решил укрепить успехи и пошёл на массаж к мануалу вот тут то видимо и была моя ошибка.  После 6го сеанса почувствовал неприятные ощущения в пояснице потом был перерыв выходные и вроде бы как отпустило. В понедельник я ему сказал что болело он сказал это норма мы же типа мышцы вокруг позвоночника растягивать они могут и воспалиться. После этого ещё 2 сеанса ну а потом и переклинило меня. Снова декабрь ко мне вернулся (. Я склонен думать что массаж всему виной в данном случае.



леха85 написал(а):


> в баню можно, если тепло не вызывает обострения еще сильней, я хожу сейчас постоянно в сауну, раньше после горячего душа спазмиррвало грудной отдел. ступня/нога неметь может из-за отека в райне грыжи или из-за того, что мышцей нерв зажало, но и грыжей может конечно тоже давить , на снимках должно быть видно. Совет докторов форумных наук поменьше слушать про статики сколиотики и вообще раньше в 30 помирали говорят))) если из Москвы , доехать к доктору Ступину , темболее мрт уже есть и полечиться пока прихватило, а там легче станет



Добрый. Я виню во всем мануала после него меня заклинило, во время сеансов испытывал не приятные ощущения.
Живу в Челябинской области на приём с радостью бы но попасть не могу.

В баньку хожу пока без веника и охлаждения


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2017)

Aleksssss82 написал(а):


> Ещё вас немного побеспокою , вопрос такой ходить в баню есть вариант?
> 
> Сегодня заметил что немеет ступня левая нога это может быть от обострения?


Онемение может. Врач как раз и нужен для оценки причины.
Про баню.
Причина обострений не в холоде и в тепле (кроме острого периода- неделька после обострения), а в избыточной динамической нагрузке, возникающей на разогретых мышцах (прыгание в снег, при нырянии с перегибом позвоночника, при выпрыгивании на бортик).
Разогрелись, медленно вышли на улицу, медленно легли в снег, медленно встали и снова согрелись, а потом корсет чтобы не двигалось и не замерзло в холодной машине.


----------



## Aleksssss82 (19 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Онемение может. Врач как раз и нужен для оценки причины.
> Про баню.
> Причина обострений не в холоде и в тепле (кроме острого периода- неделька после обострения), а в избыточной динамической нагрузке, возникающей на разогретых мышцах (прыгание в снег, при нырянии с перегибом позвоночника, при выпрыгивании на бортик).
> Разогрелись, медленно вышли на улицу, медленно легли в снег, медленно встали и снова согрелись, а потом корсет чтобы не двигалось и не замерзло в холодной машине.



кстати хожу на массаж к мануальному терапевту со стажем более 25 лет и кстати тут и наступило обострение может он всему виной потому что перед ним было все очень даже неплохо я вообще о спине забыл на месяц после уколов . Я ему ещё говорил что то у меня спина побаливает с одной стороны после массажа а он грит это норм мы же мышцы раздвигаем они типа могут и воспалиться, может тут вовсе и не авто ?. А оно только до конца спровацировало обострение?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2017)

Бывает. Если мышцы расслабляются и снимается защитный блок в месте пораженного сегмента.
Как и при лфк.
Индивидуально все.


----------



## Aleksssss82 (19 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Бывает. Если мышцы расслабляются и снимается защитный блок в месте пораженного сегмента.
> Как и при лфк.
> Индивидуально все.


Почему то я на это грешу , до массажа было все замечательно болей не было совсем а тут бац на ровном месте и все по новой перекосило и все тут. За несколько дней до этого преодолевая большие расстояния на авто даже усталости не испытывал а тут какие то 350 км и боком из машины вылез. Бардак в общем . 
Плохо далеко ваша клиника попасть бы на очный приём, осмотреться ,у нас в городе и пойти то не куда к сожалению.

Одно радует хоть заочно можно о чем то поговорить с грамотным а самое главное владеющим знаниями человеком.
Спасибо вам за отзывчивость. Очень редко нынче встречаются такие люди.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2017)

И у нас бывают обострения.
все сделаешь хорошо, все учтешь, мышцы здоровые расслабишь, человек не так повергнулся в больном месте задвигалось и заболело.
Потому советуем корсет после процедур часов на несколько.


----------



## Aleksssss82 (19 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И у нас бывают обострения.
> все сделаешь хорошо, все учтешь, мышцы здоровые расслабишь, человек не так повергнулся в больном месте задвигалось и заболело.
> Потому советуем корсет после процедур часов на несколько.


Про корсет я вас услышал завтра же попробую найти в аптеках или в ортопедическом магазине обязательно. 
А про обострение обидно 2 месяца стараться и бах снова туда же. Пересторался называется.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2017)

Бывает. Пройдет.
Корсет 20-25 см.


----------



## Aleksssss82 (19 Фев 2017)

Спасибо док!!!. Буду стараться. )



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Бывает. Пройдет.
> Корсет 20-25 см.


Есть корсет)


----------



## Aleksssss82 (20 Фев 2017)

дядя Саке написал(а):


> Обмен надо разогнать как в качке, ткани восстановятся, где надо зарастет и рассосется. Не скажу про массаж, но слышал мнение мануальщика; "при правильном лфк он не нужен" В общем, нужен специалист типа Бубновского, чтобы был рост нагрузки.


И где же его взять то с неврапотологами то беда её то что .....


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Бывает. Пройдет.
> Корсет 20-25 см.


День добрый. Фёдор Петрович я не смог разобраться как добавить снимки с диска на этот сайт , отправил его на вашу почту. Если есть возможность взгляните пожалуйста , буду очень признателен.заранее спасибо.


----------



## Evpatiy (20 Фев 2017)

Aleksssss82 написал(а):


> День добрый. Фёдор Петрович я не смог разобраться как добавить снимки с диска на этот сайт , отправил его на вашу почту. Если есть возможность взгляните пожалуйста , буду очень признателен.заранее спасибо.


"залейте "в "альбомы".Другие врачи ,думаю тоже посмотрят
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20427/ а потом ссылку оттуда сюда(в тему)


----------



## Aleksssss82 (20 Фев 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> "залейте "в "альбомы".Другие врачи ,думаю тоже посмотрят
> http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20427/ а потом ссылку оттуда сюда(в тему)


не получается на диске не понятно в каком формате все сохранено либо у меня нет программы для просмотра таких изображений. я вижу эти файлы но расширение не прописано они открываются с диска автозапуском и в открытом окне не дает сохранять сами фотки


----------



## Evpatiy (20 Фев 2017)

Aleksssss82 написал(а):


> не получается на диске не понятно в каком формате все сохранено либо у меня нет программы для просмотра таких изображений. я вижу эти файлы но расширение не прописано они открываются с диска автозапуском и в открытом окне не дает сохранять сами фотки


Программу найдите в интернете RadiAnt DICOM Viewer -она бесплатная,а изображения на диске находятся в папке DICOM.


----------



## Aleksssss82 (20 Фев 2017)

https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/1005/view вроде бы получилось


----------



## Aleksssss82 (20 Фев 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Программу найдите в интернете RadiAnt DICOM Viewer -она бесплатная,а изображения на диске находятся в папке DICOM.


спасибо огромное вроде бы получилось


----------



## Aleksssss82 (20 Фев 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> По плохеть может даже больше чем после вашего Мануальщика! Если уж рассматривать центр лечения, то лучше ДИКУЛЯ центр. Там мозгов у больше у людей в этом центре.


Мануальщик то огонь сегодня звонил даже сам с вопросом  что случилось


----------



## Aleksssss82 (21 Фев 2017)

Мой альбом со снимками - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/1005/view


----------



## Aleksssss82 (21 Фев 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> @Aleksssss82, Александр, здравствуйте!
> Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
> О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
> Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
> ...


Добрый день.  Разместил фото https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/1005/view как сделать чтоб врачи обратили на них внимание?


----------



## La murr (21 Фев 2017)

Aleksssss82 написал(а):


> Добрый день.  Разместил фото https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/1005/view как сделать чтоб врачи обратили на них внимание?


Я приглашу врачей, Александр.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Фев 2017)

Если ничего не болело, то зачем нужно было идти к "мануальщику"? Тот оказался прохиндеем и решил подзаработать на практически здоровом пациенте. 
Наверно, или он был плохим учеником, или попались невежественные  учителя. К мануальной терапии имеются строгие показания. Если использовать у здорового человека хиропрактические техники, то этим можно здорового превратить в больного. 
Так же довольно часто можно встретить рекомендации некоторых мануальных терапевтов минимум 2 (два) раза в год проходить профилактическое лечение. Иначе как мошенничеством такие рекомендации назвать нельзя.


----------



## дядя Саке (21 Фев 2017)

Aleksssss82 написал(а):


> И где же его взять то


они есть, нужен который поставит технику и сделает программу лично вам и зал обязательно кинезотерапии, тренажер "кроссовер"-лучшая тема для спины.


----------



## Aleksssss82 (21 Фев 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> Я приглашу врачей, Александр.


Спасибо большое!  Примного благодарен)!


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Если ничего не болело, то зачем нужно было идти к "мануальщику"? Тот оказался прохиндеем и решил подзаработать на практически здоровом пациенте.
> Наверно, или он был плохим учеником, или попались невежественные  учителя. К мануальной терапии имеются строгие показания. Если использовать у здорового человека хиропрактические техники, то этим можно здорового превратить в больного.
> Так же довольно часто можно встретить рекомендации некоторых мануальных терапевтов минимум 2 (два) раза в год проходить профилактическое лечение. Иначе как мошенничеством такие рекомендации назвать нельзя.


Добрый день. Просто было обострение буквально за пару месяцев до этого, вроде пролечился решил закрепить успех, в итоге все по новой к сожалению. Хотя к нему пришёл с показаниями мрт он вроде как внимательно всё прочитал и сказал все понятно. И где то сеансу к 6 появились неприятные ощущения в пояснице типа тяжести ближе к вечеру я ему об этом сказал на что он мне ответил это может быть такое мы же типа мышцы от позвоночника отодвинули они могут и воспалиться и поболеть вечерком. В итоге ещё пару сеансов и все меня свернуло (


----------



## Aleksssss82 (22 Фев 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> Я приглашу врачей, Александр.


Так ни кто и не отозвался  (


----------



## Aleksssss82 (7 Июл 2017)

Доброго времени суток. Интересует вопрос. Продолжительное время сохраняется неприятные ощущения между лопаток. Боль ноющего плана, усиливается во время физической активности в течении дня. С утра ни каких симптомов нет. Бывает то под левой то под правой лопаткой либо и там и там одновременно.
Немного снимается капсикамом.
Артроз реберно-позвоночных сочленений на уровне Th3-Th12 из заключения МРТ может ли он вызывать такую симптоматику??? И что посоветуете предпринять? Буду признателен за ответ


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Июл 2017)

@Aleksssss82, может, но и от МФС так же может быть, оно обычно так и бывает вместе.
Полечить. Тему нашли про лечение боли в спине?
Потренировать. Сперва лечебные упражнения. Потом восстановительные, потом и тренировочные.
И не третировать это место! Тему про правильное поведение нашли?


----------



## Aleksssss82 (7 Июл 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, жить то буду?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Июл 2017)

С кем?


----------



## Aleksssss82 (7 Июл 2017)

Вообще

Поясница практически не беспокоит, шея если не перегружать, а вот нытье между лопаток уже поднадоело и не знаю что делать. Съездил к мануалу сказал триггеры, размял я задышал полной груды, да я и сам чувствую болевые точки он в отпуск до сентября а я... Че хочешь то делай


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Июл 2017)

> .. Съездил к мануалу сказал триггеры, размял я задышал полной груды...


----------



## Aleksssss82 (7 Июл 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> .. Съездил к мануалу сказал триггеры, размял я задышал полной груды...


))) грудью... Пардон


----------



## Миша234 (7 Июл 2017)

Можете сами теннисным мячом или попригунчиком возле стены или на полу массировать эти точки, а после этого хорошо сделать растяжку на те мышцы, принять тёплый душ, дать отдохнуть этим мышцам.


----------



## Aleksssss82 (7 Июл 2017)

@Миша234, пробовал, у жены лучше получается)

А вообще мне кажется все это в голове... Найти бы способ из неё всё это вытряхнуть)


----------



## Миша234 (7 Июл 2017)

Aleksssss82 написал(а):


> А вообще мне кажется все это в голове... Найти бы способ из неё всё это вытряхнуть)


Нет, не правильно. Любые сильные эмоции обостряют Миофасциальный синдром, в основному негативные эмоции (стресс, тревога, страх) как бы активируют триггерные точки. Лечите МФС!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июл 2017)

Aleksssss82 написал(а):


> ))) грудью... Пардон


Я имел ввиду другое!
Болит, значит надо к доктору!


----------



## Aleksssss82 (8 Июл 2017)

Какому из них?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июл 2017)

Вы же написали, что помог мануальный терапевт. 
Раз болит, то снова надо обратиться, снять обострение... 
И одновременно решайте проблему профилактики новых обострений. 
Определиться с:
- ЛФК
- частотой профилактического массажа, физиотерапии (чтобы как в санатории)
- организации жизни с поальтруистичнее нагрузкой на грудной отдел


----------



## Aleksssss82 (8 Июл 2017)

Буду ждать когда с отпуска вернётся. Может за это время само пройдет)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июл 2017)

Может.
Пока можно и самому полечиться:
- НПВП. Если принимали раньше
- миорелаксант, если принимали раньше
- аппликатор
- простой электромассаж
- ЛФК лечебное.


----------



## Aleksssss82 (8 Июл 2017)

Простой электомассаж =это что?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июл 2017)

Миостимулятор!


----------



## Aleksssss82 (8 Июл 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, буду пробовать!

А вот этот термин артроз реберно-позвонковых соединений что это? Как часто он вам встречается на практике?
И почему он только в грудной отделе?


----------



## Aleksssss82 (12 Авг 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, день добрый. 
Гляньте если будет возможность на результаты УЗИ шеи и головы.
Хотелось бы получить ваши комментарии. Спасибо.


----------



## vbl15 (12 Авг 2017)

Aleksssss82 написал(а):


> И почему он только в грудной отделе?


Ребра бывают только в грудном отделе


----------



## Миша234 (12 Авг 2017)

@Aleksssss82, лечите мышцы от миофасциального синдрома! Не забывайте себе голову всякими артрозами!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Авг 2017)

Aleksssss82 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, день добрый.
> Гляньте если будет возможность на результаты УЗИ шеи и головы.
> Хотелось бы получить ваши комментарии. Спасибо.


Очень индивидуально, летчики с таким летают, а у девушек - паника.
Значимы 60%.


----------



## Aleksssss82 (12 Авг 2017)

Летчиком уже не стать, девушкой тоже не моё) значит переживем.
Лечить как то надо и возможно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Авг 2017)

А болит ли, от этого?
Так, подправить.


----------



## Aleksssss82 (13 Авг 2017)

Го


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А болит ли, от этого?
> Так, подправить.


Голова побаливает


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Авг 2017)

Вон у женщин всегда болит, а на узи все хорошо!
Есть 108 причин головной боли.
Если брать за основу некоторое нарушение, обнаруженное у вас, то оно постоянное, а голова побаливает иногда.
Вопрос, куда девается нарушение, когда голова не болит?

Есть на форуме опросник по типу головной боли.
Попробуйте сперва определить приблизительные причины, может узи и не надо было делать?


----------



## Aleksssss82 (13 Авг 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, последнее время постоянно болит при открытии глаз с утра. По этой причине и сделал УЗИ. Плюс к этому наблюдаются лёгкие головокружения, потемнение в глазах при резком подъеме головы. И все как то зависимо от шеи. Чем больше в ней движения тем больше типа спазма и боли в шее а после и в голове.


----------



## La murr (13 Авг 2017)

@Aleksssss82, тема, о которой говорит Фёдор Петрович.


----------



## Aleksssss82 (13 Авг 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> @Aleksssss82, тема, о которой говорит Фёдор Петрович.


Ок. Спасибо)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Авг 2017)

Aleksssss82 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, последнее время постоянно болит при открытии глаз с утра. По этой причине и сделал УЗИ. Плюс к этому наблюдаются лёгкие головокружения, потемнение в глазах при резком подъеме головы. И все как то зависимо от шеи. Чем больше в ней движения тем больше типа спазма и боли в шее а после и в голове.


Синдром позвоночной артерии.


----------



## Aleksssss82 (14 Авг 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, день добрый. Сделал рентген с пробами. Гляньте пожалуйста.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Авг 2017)

Сколиоз. Ограничения подвижности в ПДС, как признак функциональных блоков, наиболее выраженные в С0-С1-С2.


----------



## Aleksssss82 (15 Авг 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сколиоз. Ограничения подвижности в ПДС, как признак функциональных блоков, наиболее выраженные в С0-С1-С2.


Рекомендации?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Авг 2017)

Боли надо оценить и если они есть устранить.
Восстановить движение можно только движением!
Не таблетками же.

- мануальная терапия (все три вида)
- вытяжение
- лфк (все три уровня)

Затем поддерживать подвижность:
- лфк
- вытяжение
- мануальная терапия 

И все. Большего никто не предложит!


----------



## Aleksssss82 (15 Авг 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Боли надо оценить и если они есть устранить.
> Восстановить движение можно только движением!
> Не таблетками же.
> 
> ...


Ок. Спасибо!!! Буду пробовать.


----------

